# Time to start hypnosis again :( ibs d



## cw_2009

I have tried hypnosis several times i have not always finished it, i have had a break from the site for a while because the whole thinking about the toilet all the time doesnt help.

Things that people that do not have ibs i wish i could do without thinking about re:

Going in a taxi

Getting on a bus

Going for a walk without thinking about what if i need the toilet

Going for a meal

Thinking where is the toilet if i need it

Going out for work lunches

Going on a plane

Going on a train

Going for a night out with my friends

Going to the theatre without needed a isle seat

Always waiting to have a end seat

Dating etc

I am in my 20i have had this illness/disease for nearly 10 years and have been on this board for some time, i wish it would just go away 

Think trying this is my last hope of trying to live a normal life, and not thinking about my bowels all the time  Please meds not help loads, but i would be even worse without them...

Does anyone have any suggestions?

CW x


----------



## cookies4marilyn

We've had a few private messages over the years, as far as the hypnotherapy program, again, as I have mentioned before, the worries of travel, etc are addressed in the program, but it takes time - you have to complete the entire program, and you may have to repeat it again for further results - or - hypnotherapy may not be your way forward. The only suggestion I can give you is to follow what your doctor suggests, and if you do opt to do the program again, to refrain from reading and researching IBS while doing it - I have also suggested in the past that you can have support if you need it - I think this was a year ago. But you do have to finish the program - it took me three rounds, but it can help - you have had IBS longer than the time it takes to complete the program, and it is a process. I wish you well... take care.  xx (((HUGS)))


----------

